# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Offizielle Besetzung bekannt gegeben



## Luiso (30. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Offizielle Besetzung bekannt gegeben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Offizielle Besetzung bekannt gegeben*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Juli 2018)

Ich denke, ich gucke ihn mir lieber nicht an...


----------



## Alreech (30. Juli 2018)

Dito, nicht das der Pansexuelle Lando noch eine Sexszene mit Chewie hat.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2018)

was kümmert euch Star Wars überhaupt, als ob ihr je Fans wart oder die Filme gesehen habt


----------



## Frullo (30. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> was kümmert euch Star Wars überhaupt, als ob ihr je Fans wart oder die Filme gesehen habt



Eigentlich sollten diese paar Punkte nicht allzu schwierig zu kapieren sein:

- _Du_ hast _nicht_ die Deutungshoheit darüber, wer ein Fan ist und wer nicht.
- Man braucht kein sogenannter Star Wars Fan zu sein, um sich über Star Wars zu äussern.
- Nur weil jemand _Deine Ansichten_ über Star Wars Filme nicht teilt, lässt das keinen Schluss darüber zu, ob er oder sie nun diese Filme gesehen hat oder nicht.


Dass Du diese doch ziemlich simplen Erkenntnisse nach etlichen Diskussionen zum Thema Star Wars nicht gemacht hast, lässt traurigerweise nur noch den Schluss zu, dass Du dazu ganz einfach nicht in der Lage bist.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2018)

Im Vorfeld haten oder Mumpitz wie Alreechs "Sorge" zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von "echten Fans" 

Klar kann sich jeder äußern aber wenn dann so ein Hate-Sturm wie bei Solo dabei rauskommt von Leuten die den Film gar nicht gesehen haben (denn die meisten richtigen Fans (traurig dass man sows schreiben muss heutzutage) fanden Solo einen hervorragenden SW-Film und auch abseits von SW einen tollen Heist/Abenteuer-Film, in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis)


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dass Du diese doch ziemlich simplen Erkenntnisse nach etlichen Diskussionen zum Thema Star Wars nicht gemacht hast, lässt traurigerweise nur noch den Schluss zu, dass Du dazu ganz einfach nicht in der Lage bist.



oh diese Ironie
Witzig aber dass die Angeblichen Fans sich aber herraus nehmen die Deutungshoheit zu haben und einfach nur noch behaupten das keiner Star Wars mögen würde und die ja total mies seien wegen ... ja WEIL HALT!
Oder wenn man schon Totschlagargumente bringt, dann so ein Schmonsens wie SJW , Mary Sue oder Marry Poppins, woraus sich schließen lässt: die haben Star Wars nie gesehen oder gemocht, immerhin war das schon alles vorher drin, also bis auf die Weltraumszene, da wird nur übersehen das Leia danach erstmal im Koma liegt und im Weltraum kein Luftwiderstand ist



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld haten oder Mumpitz wie Alreechs "Sorge" zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von "echten Fans"
> 
> Klar kann sich jeder äußern aber wenn dann so ein Hate-Sturm wie bei Solo dabei rauskommt von Leuten die den Film gar nicht gesehen haben (denn die meisten richtigen Fans (traurig dass man sows schreiben muss heutzutage) fanden Solo einen hervorragenden SW-Film und auch abseits von SW einen tollen Heist/Abenteuer-Film, in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis)



Solo ist auch so ein Hervorragender Punkt: hat man da so richtige Gründe gehört warum der schlecht sein soll? Höchstens dass der so "unnötig sei" aber was ist das für ein "Argument"?


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (30. Juli 2018)

Mhhhm, ich hoffe die nicht gezeigten Szenen ergeben dann auch einigermaßen Sinn. Nicht das es am Ende zu "aufgesetzt" oder gar Fehl am Platz wirkt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Juli 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Dito, nicht das der Pansexuelle Lando noch eine Sexszene mit Chewie hat.



Hätte ich nicht einmal was dagegen, wenns in die Handlung passt (denn das würde bedeuten, dass es tatsächlich eine Handlung gibt). Ein Problem wirds, wenn es den Machern wichtiger ist, zu zeigen wie vorbildlich liberal sie sind, als eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen :p


----------



## Amelius01 (30. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht einmal was dagegen, wenns in die Handlung passt (denn das würde bedeuten, dass es tatsächlich eine Handlung gibt). Ein Problem wirds, wenn es den Machern wichtiger ist, zu zeigen wie vorbildlich liberal sie sind, als eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen :p



Der "Macher" ist aber J. J. Abrams, falls ich mich nicht irre. 
Zugegeben was "Geschichten beenden" angeht, ist Abrams jetzt nicht ganz ideal, aber mit Star Wars Episode 7 hat er doch vieles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld haten oder Mumpitz wie Alreechs "Sorge" zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von "echten Fans"
> 
> Klar kann sich jeder äußern aber wenn dann so ein Hate-Sturm wie bei Solo dabei rauskommt von Leuten die den Film gar nicht gesehen haben (denn die meisten richtigen Fans (traurig dass man sows schreiben muss heutzutage) fanden Solo einen hervorragenden SW-Film und auch abseits von SW einen tollen Heist/Abenteuer-Film, in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis)



Die Leute die sich anmaßen zu beurteilen wer "echter" fan ist und wer nicht wirken auch dezent fehlplatziert.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh diese Ironie
> Witzig aber dass die Angeblichen Fans sich aber herraus nehmen die Deutungshoheit zu haben und einfach nur noch behaupten das keiner Star Wars mögen würde und die ja total mies seien wegen ... ja WEIL HALT!
> Oder wenn man schon Totschlagargumente bringt, dann so ein Schmonsens wie SJW , Mary Sue oder Marry Poppins, woraus sich schließen lässt: die haben Star Wars nie gesehen oder gemocht, immerhin war das schon alles vorher drin, also bis auf die Weltraumszene, da wird nur übersehen das Leia danach erstmal im Koma liegt und im Weltraum kein Luftwiderstand ist



Ich sag's ja, Du verstehst es einfach nicht:

- Zum einen deutest Du permanent "ich mag nicht" und "viele mögen nicht" um zu "keiner mag". Das ist eben dann entweder unehrlich oder eine Wahrnehmungsunfähigkeit. Ich tippe aufgrund Deiner Postings auf letzteres. 

- Zum anderen, was noch viel wichtiger ist: Niemand braucht _Dir_ Gründe aufzuzählen, warum er oder sie einen Film Scheisse findet, denn in Sachen Geschmack gibt es keine Objektivität. Geschmack ist in höchstem Masse subjektiv. Und trotzdem kann dieser er oder sie ein, ja, _ein waschechter Star Wars Fan sein_. Warum, fragst Du? Weil es inzwischen etliche Filme, Fernsehserien, Bücher und Spiele zu Star Wars gibt, die allesamt Geschichten erzählen - es reicht also vollkommen, wenn man auch nur eine klitzekleine Komponente aus diesem ganzen Angebot an Geschichten mag und kann sich bereits _einen echten Star Wars Fan_ nennen. Man muss nicht alle Filme mögen. Man muss nicht einmal all jene Filme mögen, die eine wie auch immer geartete Mehrheit mag. Nur wer keine einzige Sache an Star Wars mag ist per Definition kein Star Wars Fan - wirklich, Enisra, das sollte nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein, aber trotzdem kriegst Du es einfach nicht hin...


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld haten oder Mumpitz wie Alreechs "Sorge" zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von "echten Fans"



Doch, genau das tut es: Das bedeutet nämlich im Umkehrschluss, dass Alreech irgendwas an Chewie und Lando mag...



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Klar kann sich jeder äußern aber wenn dann so ein Hate-Sturm wie bei Solo dabei rauskommt von Leuten die den Film gar nicht gesehen haben (denn die meisten richtigen Fans (traurig dass man sows schreiben muss heutzutage) fanden Solo einen hervorragenden SW-Film und auch abseits von SW einen tollen Heist/Abenteuer-Film, in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis)



Es gibt ihn nicht, den _richtigen_ Fan...


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt ihn nicht, den _richtigen_ Fan...



Naja. Entsprechend dem bisher geäußerten doch. _Richtige Fans _wären demzufolge nur diejenigen, die bedingungslos alles, was das SW-Label trägt, gut finden. Insbesondere wohl Filme und/oder Serien.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Naja. Entsprechend dem bisher geäußerten doch. _Richtige Fans _wären demzufolge nur diejenigen, die bedingungslos alles, was das SW-Label trägt, gut finden.



relativ sind Fans eher die, die nicht alles Scheiße finden, die die alles gut finden sind Fanboys


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> relativ sind Fans eher die, die nicht alles Scheiße finden, die die alles gut finden sind Fanboys



Naja, dann könnte man ja Fan sein UND Solo/Ep. 8 schieße finden. Liest sich hier jetzt aber durchaus stellenweise anders...


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Naja. Entsprechend dem bisher geäußerten doch. _Richtige Fans _wären demzufolge nur diejenigen, die bedingungslos alles, was das SW-Label trägt, gut finden. Insbesondere wohl Filme und/oder Serien.



Geäussert von denjenigen, die sich anmassen über die "Star Wars Fan"-Definition die Deutungshoheit zu besitzen. Aber eben: Star Wars Fans sind keine homogene Gruppe.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Naja, dann könnte man ja Fan sein UND Solo/Ep. 8 schieße finden. Liest sich hier jetzt aber durchaus stellenweise anders...



man sollte wissen, dass es mehr Zustände gibt zwischen etwas Scheiße finden und Dinge bedingungslos gut finden


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Naja, dann könnte man ja Fan sein UND Solo/Ep. 8 schieße finden. Liest sich hier jetzt aber durchaus stellenweise anders...



man kann ja auch Filme nicht so sehr mögen, ohne direkt sie schlecht zu machen bzw. zu haten. Ich bin auch kein Fan der Ewok-Filme, die aber natürlich zum Star Wars Franchise dazugehören, trotzdem würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen zu nem Boykott der Filme aufzurufen, den manche haben Spaß an den Ewoks, und das sei ihnen gegönnt.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> relativ sind Fans eher die, die nicht alles Scheiße finden



Genau das, was ich geschrieben habe:



> Weil es inzwischen etliche Filme, Fernsehserien, Bücher und Spiele zu Star Wars gibt, die allesamt Geschichten erzählen - es reicht also vollkommen, wenn man auch nur eine klitzekleine Komponente aus diesem ganzen Angebot an Geschichten mag und kann sich bereits einen echten Star Wars Fan nennen.



Und trotzdem sprichst Du immer und immer und immer wieder Leuten ab, Star Wars Fans zu sein...



Enisra schrieb:


> die die alles gut finden sind Fanboys



Die hier fanden auch nicht alles gut und sind trotzdem die einzig wahren Fanboys...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> man kann ja auch Filme nicht so sehr mögen, ohne direkt sie schlecht zu machen bzw. zu haten.



Klar kann man, muss man aber nicht (und ist und bleibt trotzdem ein Fan...) 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan der Ewok-Filme, die aber natürlich zum Star Wars Franchise dazugehören, trotzdem würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen zu nem Boykott der Filme aufzurufen, den manche haben Spaß an den Ewoks, und das sei ihnen gegönnt.



Ist schön, wenn Du soviel Zurückhaltung übst - eine Grundvoraussetzung für Fandom ist sie trotzdem nicht...


----------



## bltpgermany (31. Juli 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Rian Johnson Star Wars derart verkackt, dass ich Episode 9 gar nicht mehr sehen will. Stichwort Lichtgeschwindigkeit als Waffe... in EP9 könnte auch Gal Gadot nackt rumlaufen, ich würde ihn mit trotzdem nicht anschauen.

Wie gesagt, Rian Johnson hats komplett verkackt. Lassen wir Luke mal das Lichtschwert seines Vater über die Klippe werfen... das gibt nen guten Lacher... und danach lassen wir ihn ein bisschen Alien Titten-Milch nuckeln... kommt hört mir auf mit EP9... juckt doch Keinen mehr.


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> man kann ja auch Filme nicht so sehr mögen, ohne direkt sie schlecht zu machen bzw. zu haten. Ich bin auch kein Fan der Ewok-Filme, die aber natürlich zum Star Wars Franchise dazugehören, trotzdem würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen zu nem Boykott der Filme aufzurufen, den manche haben Spaß an den Ewoks, und das sei ihnen gegönnt.



Damit hast du ja recht, aber ich würde behaupten, dass diese lauten Hater mit ihren Boykottaufrufen auch eher eine Minderheit darstellen, ohne jetzt natürlich die echten, wahren Zahlen zu haben. Wenn du mich fragst, haben diese Leute auch einfach zu viel sinnlose Zeit zur Verügung. 
Ich würde aber trotzdem sehr akzeptieren wollen, dass es eben eine große Gruppe gibt, die mit den Filmen der "Disney-Ära" nix anfangen können. Ist doch auch relativ "normal" im Star Wars Universum, wenn ich mal so sagen darf. 

Da gibt es die Gruppe, die findet nur die Originaltrilogie, am besten in der famosen Despecialized HD-Edition gut, eine andere Gruppe, welche die sogenannte Prequel-Generation darstellt, und daneben sicherlich diejenigen, die die neuen Filme vergöttern. 
Schließlich gibt es die youtuber, die schnell und massig auf den "Episode-8-Bash-bandwagon" aufgesprungen sind, um Klicks zu generieren... Mit anderen Worten, die versucht haben, die Kontroverse erst so richtig zu befeuern, um daraus "Profit" zu schlagen. Die sind meines Erachtens hauptsächlich dafür verantwortlich, dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass hier der "Hate" ausgeprägter ist als bei anderen Episoden.
Und dann natürlich solche wie mich, die aus allen Episoden zusammen ihre Lieblinge und "Stinker" haben, ohne jetzt in allzu großes "Gehate" ausbrechen zu müssen.

Ich persönlich war nämlich auch nicht angetan von Episode 8, und finde, dass außer der Anti-SJW-Propaganda, zu der es teilweise zugegebenermaßen ausgewachsen ist, einige legitime Gründe dafür gibt, diesen Film nicht zu mögen. Die muss ich jetzt nicht aufzählen, weil sie halt meine persönliche Meinung darstellen, und sie wurden hier schon angerissen. 
Wo ich vollkommen bei dir bin ist die Sache, dass der Solo-Film imho vollkommen zu unrecht unter die Räder des noch laufenden Episode-8-Hatetrain geraten ist. War für mich der beste SW seit TFA 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, man sollte halt sehen, dass man immer die Trennlinie zwischen sachlicher Diskussion und Geflame erkennt, und ich finde durchaus, dass auf eurer Gegenseite nicht ausschließlich Müll als Argumenteersatz kommt. Allerdings verstehe ich, wenn manche Posts geradezu diskreditierend wirken... du weißt schon, welche ich meine  Aber das ist wohl heute das Schicksal von Star Wars Threads...


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2018)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Rian Johnson Star Wars derart verkackt, dass ich Episode 9 gar nicht mehr sehen will. Stichwort Lichtgeschwindigkeit als Waffe... in EP9 könnte auch Gal Gadot nackt rumlaufen, ich würde ihn mit trotzdem nicht anschauen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Rian Johnson hats komplett verkackt. Lassen wir Luke mal das Lichtschwert seines Vater über die Klippe werfen... das gibt nen guten Lacher... und danach lassen wir ihn ein bisschen Alien Titten-Milch nuckeln... kommt hört mir auf mit EP9... juckt doch Keinen mehr.



ahja
hier haben wir ein  Fallbeispiel was so einen richtigen Hater ausmacht
Ein Fan würde jetzt sagen dass die Szene ihm nicht gefallen hat, warum auch immer, aber ein Hater macht daran fest das alles scheiße sei ... WEIL HALT!!!
Wobei oft auch anstatt des "WEIL HALT!!!" der Versuch kommt die doofe Frage zu stellen warum man das nicht beim Todesstern versucht hat, aber man irgendwie (weshalb es eine doofe Frage ist) nicht kapiert, dass man in den anderen Fällen entweder kein Raumschiff der Größe in der Nähe hatte oder nicht verzweifelt genug war, wer weiß ob es nicht der Plan B wäre, eine MC80 auszuräumen und die wie die Lusankya das Weltenschiff in einer Kamikaze Aktion zu rammen ... was Kamikazeaktionen halt so faktisch sind ... 
Abgesehen davon sollte man nicht mit Physik kommen in einer Welt wo Licht nur 90cm weit reicht um zu sagen, dass so was nicht möglich sei


----------



## bltpgermany (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja
> hier haben wir ein  Fallbeispiel was so einen richtigen Hater ausmacht



Ich liebe Star Wars, aber ich hasse Episode 8. Das schlechteste was ich überhaupt von Star Wars gesehen habe. Und ich habe alles gesehen.
Ich könnte jetzt mal ein paar Punkte aufzählen, die mir nicht gefallen haben, aber das ist jetzt 8 Monate her, wer möchte kann gerne YouTube bemühen, da gibt es dutzende Videos, die das besser können als ich. Im Dezember direkt nach dem Kino, hatte ich mir mal eine Liste gemacht, was ich alles schlecht an dem Film fand... habe ich nie zuvor bei einem Star Wars Film getan. Aber ich habe irgendwann aufgehört, weil es zu viel arbeit war, und es wie gesagt schon genug VIdeos dazu gibt.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2018)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Ich liebe Star Wars, aber ich hasse Episode 8. Das schlechteste was ich überhaupt von Star Wars gesehen habe. Und ich habe alles gesehen.
> Ich könnte jetzt mal ein paar Punkte aufzählen, die mir nicht gefallen haben, aber das ist jetzt 8 Monate her, wer möchte kann gerne YouTube bemühen, da gibt es dutzende Videos, die das besser können als ich. Im Dezember direkt nach dem Kino, hatte ich mir mal eine Liste gemacht, was ich alles schlecht an dem Film fand... habe ich nie zuvor bei einem Star Wars Film getan. Aber ich habe irgendwann aufgehört, weil es zu viel arbeit war, und es wie gesagt schon genug VIdeos dazu gibt.



Q.E.D.
wenn dass das Schlechteste ist was du je gesehen hast, oh Boy, hast überhaupt mal mehr als 5 Filme gesehen?
Oder das Star Wars Hollidayspecial? 
Abgesehen davon, soll ich den Schmonzens von den YT Depperten auch noch zerlegen? Die Hälfte wird man eh direkt wegwerfen können weil es entweder Grundsätzlicher Schwachsinn ist und von irgendwelchen "Männerrechtlern" kommt oder deren Argumente auf Doppelstandarts beruhen und wahrscheinlich kein Problem mit Rey hätten, wenn die ein Typ wär, zumindest hatte man mit Luke oder Anakin ja kein Problem. 
Abgesehen davon, das mag jetzt schockieren: aber nur weil es viele davon gibt, heißt es nicht das etwas richtig ist, ich meine, wie viele Religionen gibts denn? Und alle liegen sie Falsch


----------



## bltpgermany (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Q.E.D.
> wenn dass das Schlechteste ist was du je gesehen hast, oh Boy, hast überhaupt mal mehr als 5 Filme gesehen?



Bislang bin ich nicht auf dich zu sprechen gekommen, obwohl du äußerst unhöflich bist, und Personen charakterisierst, die du überhaupt nicht kennst... "hier haben wir den klassischen Hater" etc.

Sagmal was glaubst du eigentlich wer du bist? Woher meinst du dir anmaßen zu können, was ich gesehen habe? Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Soll ich mich mal auf dein Niveau herablassen?
Dann behaupte ich mal, du bist ein kleiner dicker Stubenhocker, der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als die Foren unsicher zu machen.

So jetzt darfst du die Aussage auch mal analysieren. Scheinbar hast du ja sonst nichts zu tun. Aber deine 30K Beiträge lassen auch nichts anderes vermuten...


----------



## moeykaner (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...]
> Abgesehen davon, soll ich den Schmonzens von den YT Depperten auch noch zerlegen? [..]



Wenn du es schon anbietest. Nicht in allen Punkten stimme ich dem Youtuber zu, aber ich denke dies ist einer der Kritiken, dir mir am ehesten aus der Seele sprechen. Knappe 5 Stunden, ich bin gespannt ob du mir Argumente gegen alle Punkte aufschreibst oder es nur dumm abtust mit ein oder zwei dummen Kommentaren.

Part 1 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vw7pcCj0ORk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Part 2




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gRC4L6lNoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Part 3




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFnMMzqjYGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Murdoc85 (31. Juli 2018)

so damit lieber Ensira du mal endlich eine Liste bekommst was alles nicht gepasst hat, von einem SW fan, keinem Fanboy und keinem hater.

1.)  EP 7 : Zu stark an die alte Trilogie angelehnt, aber mMn noch ok, da es ja eigentlich ein soft reboot der Marke SW war

2.) EP 7: Kylo für mich ohne die Maske n bissl ein Witz, zu wenig bösewicht zuviel Bubi, aber ok man kann sich ja entwickeln

3.) Rey fliegt einfach so den Falken, natürlich kommt wh das Argument Anaking EP 1, obwohl da der autopilot lief mMn

4.) EP 7 Finale, WTF Luke hatte Training, Anakin hatte Training aber hey Rey kämpft mir nichts dir nichts gegen einen zum Teil ausgebildeten Sith. Konnte das nur mit sehr großen Bauchschmerzen schlucken.

Pause bis EP 8, ich dachte ok, nicht viel neues nummer sicher, aber EP 8 wird innivativ und sehr gut. Rogue one war mMn einer der besten SW Filme, hatte für mich alles, daraus resultierend große Erwartungen an EP8.

EP8: wh schaff ich nicht einmal alle Punkte, aber versuchen wir's

1.) Rey und Luke, allein die Dartstellung von Luke ein verdammte Frechheit mMn, ein gleichgültiger Jedi Penner, Johnson wollte ihn zerstören --> gut gelungen

2.) Bomber im All, WTF wie soll das gehen, EP 1 hatte bessere Sc-Fi Technik als den Müll

3.) Finn und die Asiatin, selten sowas gut angefanges und so weitergeführtes sinnloses gesehen, der ganze plott + Casino Planet mMn nach nur Screentime weil unbedingt die Asiatin für den China Markt herhalten musste.

4.) Phasma cooler Charakter so Einfallslos über die Klinge springen lassen.

5.) Snoke --> man wurde der mMn in EP 7 aufgebaut und lässt sich dann so billig umbringen als ober Bösewicht, lächerlich

6.) Finn's Kamikaze Aktion, warum warum lässt man ihn da nicht durch und von mir aus schwerverletzt nein er wird gerettet im letzten Moment, Disney Kinderkram vom feinsten.

7.) Rey hat aufeinmal den Dreh raus mit der Macht wieder ohne Training 

8.) Die Macht wird so pervertiert, Laserschwert Choreo fürn Popo mMn

9.) Leia im All, fliegt ganz lässig wie Superman zurück, WTF da hätte sie von mir aus abnippeln können, da sie eh schon im RL verstorben war

10.) zwei Stunden weggefliege von der First Order, omg super plott ..... nicht

11.) Luke's Abgang, sowas von billig und Dramalos, eine Schande einen Veteranen der soviel Herzblut für SW hat so zu verstümmeln, ein No Go mMn

Weitere Punkte wären, die Forcierung verschiedener Ethnien und Gender, nicht weil der Charakter gut ins Universum passt, gut aufgebaut wurde oder so, sondern nur deswegen weil es gerade dem PC Zeitgeist entspricht. Ein Johnson der die Fans beschimpft, der Mark Hamill beschimpft. Ein Hamill der tottraurig über SW ist und einen Maulkorb verpasst bekommen hat.  Der Cast zum Großteil keine 

Die Macht als mystisches Konstrukt wird fast total ausgeblendet, die Beherrschung ist nicht mehr relevant.

Die Storyline von EP 8 hätte ein Semiprofessioneller SW fan besser schreiben können. Johnson Aussage der beste Film für ihn ist wenn die Hälfte der Leute ihn hasst und die andere ihn liebt.

Das waren mal meine Punkte, habe sicher einiges vergessen, aber wie gesagt ist meine Meinung als jemand der 1-6 sicher 20+ mal gesehen hat.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Juli 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Weitere Punkte wären, die Forcierung verschiedener Ethnien und Gender, nicht weil der Charakter gut ins Universum passt, gut aufgebaut wurde oder so, sondern nur deswegen weil es gerade dem PC Zeitgeist entspricht.



Ich mag Episode 8 insgesamt nicht und habe z.T. ähnliche Probleme wie du. 
Aber diese ganze Gender- und Ethnien-Kritik kann ich bis heute null nachvollziehen. Warum nicht den Charakter selbst kritisieren? Warum muss auf Geschlecht oder Abstammung reduziert werden? Finde ich schwachsinnig. Der Charakter von Rose ist einer der schwächsten Parts von Episode 8 imo, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie asiatisch ist. Ebenso wenig habe ich Probleme mit Admiral Holdo, weil sie eine Frau ist. Finde diese Fokussierung auf diese Aspekte ehrlich gesagt bedenklich.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Charakter von Rose ist einer der schwächsten Parts von Episode 8 imo, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie asiatisch ist. Ebenso wenig habe ich Probleme mit Admiral Holdo, weil sie eine Frau ist. Finde diese Fokussierung auf diese Aspekte ehrlich gesagt bedenklich.



Es drängt sich eben schnell der Verdacht auf, dass gewisse Charaktere nur deshalb im Film sind, damit die entsprechende Minderheit repräsentiert wird, worunter die Handlung letztendlich leidet...


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Es drängt sich eben schnell der Verdacht auf, dass gewisse Charaktere nur deshalb im Film sind, damit die entsprechende Minderheit repräsentiert wird, worunter die Handlung letztendlich leidet...



Im Endeffekt können wir nicht wissen, warum bestimmte Charaktere eingebaut wurden. Die Handlung leidet letztlich darunter, dass Rose ein schwacher Charakter ist, nicht darunter, dass sie Asiatin ist. Deshalb finde ich, schwächt derartige Argumentation die eigene Position.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> man kann ja auch Filme nicht so sehr mögen, ohne direkt sie schlecht zu machen bzw. zu haten. Ich bin auch kein Fan der Ewok-Filme, die aber natürlich zum Star Wars Franchise dazugehören, trotzdem würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen zu nem Boykott der Filme aufzurufen, den manche haben Spaß an den Ewoks, und das sei ihnen gegönnt.



Erkläre doch mal bitte wo du die Grenze ziehst zwischen "Etwas nicht mögen und seine ehrliche Meinung darüber äußern" und "Etwas haten". Das scheint bei dir eine arg dünne Linie zu sein. Jede Fanmeinung sollte gehört und respektiert werden, Positive wie Negative.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja
> hier haben wir ein  Fallbeispiel was so einen richtigen Hater ausmacht
> Ein Fan würde jetzt sagen dass die Szene ihm nicht gefallen hat...



Und hier haben wir ein weiteres Fallbeispiel für Deinen alleinigen Deutungshoheitanspruch... WEIL HALT!!! 

Nein, ein Fan kann und darf auch hassen und ist und bleibt trotzdem noch ein Fan. Sogar wenn er oder sie schlussendlich ALLES an Star Wars hassen würde, wäre er oder sie IMMER NOCH ein Fan! Warum? Weil es die Intensität des Gefühls ist, die es ausmacht, insbesondere wenn der Hass aus vorhergehender Liebe entstanden ist. Weisst Du wer wirklich KEIN Star Wars Fan ist? 

Jemand dem das ganze Star Wars Universum gleichgültig ist.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> man sollte wissen, dass es mehr Zustände gibt zwischen etwas Scheiße finden und Dinge bedingungslos gut finden



Aber auch diese beiden Extreme gehören zum Fandom dazu... WEIL HALT!!!


----------



## Orzhov (31. Juli 2018)

Es fällt halt auch immer wieder auf das sich bestimmte User bei den immer gleichen Themen wie ein Esel benehmen. Egal was man sagt der Esel wird nur versuchen noch lauter zu blöken weil er schon weiß das er recht hat.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Es fällt halt auch immer wieder auf das sich bestimmte User bei den immer gleichen Themen wie ein Esel benehmen. Egal was man sagt der Esel wird nur versuchen noch lauter zu blöken weil er schon weiß das er recht hat.



Teilweise wirkt es so, als ob einige befürchten würden, dass negative Meinungen ihr eigenes Vergnügen an einem bestimmten Film trüben könnten - was ich nachvollziehen kann, weil ich vor vielen Jahren durchaus ähnliche Gedanken hatte: Ich meine, ich mochte die PT uneingeschränkt von Anfang an - als dann das Bashing los ging, dachte ich: "Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich etwas gut finde, was so viele andere Scheisse finden." Und irgendwann begriff ich, dass Gesamtkunstwerke wie Filme einem in ihrer Gesamtheit trotz vieler Mängel im Detail (die bei der PT nun mal nicht wegzusprechen sind) trotzdem gefallen können - und vor allem dürfen, ohne das man sich dabei... schlecht fühlt. Und genauso verhält es sich ja auch umgekehrt: Ein Film kann in der Detailarbeit noch so gut sein, trotzdem darf man diesen nicht mögen - und sogar hassen.

Ein anderer Verdacht ist, dass einige befürchten plötzlich zu einer Minderheit zu gehören - sie machen dann "wahres Fandom" an einer wie auch immer gearteten Mehrheitsmeinung fest. Das spielt wohl mit meiner ersten Mutmassung zusammen, weil man sich ja "normal" fühlen will - im Sinne von zur Regel und nicht zur Ausnahme zu gehören.

Leider scheinen einige dieser Leute in Sachen Selbstreflektion noch einen weiten Weg vor sich zu haben...


----------



## Jakkelien (31. Juli 2018)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Mhhhm, ich hoffe die nicht gezeigten Szenen ergeben dann auch einigermaßen Sinn. Nicht das es am Ende zu "aufgesetzt" oder gar Fehl am Platz wirkt.


Ist auch meine Sorge. Die nicht gezeigten Szenen wurden ja für Episode 7 gedreht.
Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass man Carrie Fishers Abgang hinschludern wird. Zur Not wird ihr Charakter komplett ausgeschnitten und in eine neue Szene versetzt.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Leider scheinen einige dieser Leute in Sachen Selbstreflektion noch einen weiten Weg vor sich zu haben...



Sehr gut erkannt. Leider bleiben manche Leute aber nicht nur um Herzen Kind.


----------



## Maiernator (31. Juli 2018)

Der schwächste Teil der Serie ist nicht 8, sondern 7. 
Johnson ist zwar nen uneinsichtiger sturer Bock, aber im  Gegensatz zu Abrams ist er kreativ gewesen in Bezug auf SW. 

Teil 7 ist eine Kopie von A new Hope mit Anleihen aus Imperium schlägt zurück.  Der Core Plot ist dermaßen gleich das es schon fast wehtut und am Ende bleiben die gleichen Figuren wie in A new Hope.
Genau das ist auch das Problem, was wäre denn gewesen wenn Snoke nicht stirbt und Luke ganz Yoda mäßig zu sich gefunden hätte, der Plot wäre genauso wie das Imperium schlägt zurück gewesen und zwar 1:1.
Abrams Figuren waren halt pure Kopien, sein Lukje war der mystische Yoda, Han war der neue Obiwan, Rey Luke 2.0, Poe die neue Leia und Finn der neue Solo. Chewie blieb Chewie.
Der Teil war eine unkreative Disney Pampe mit der Johnson brechen wollte und das hat er auch geschafft, auf teils fragwürdige weise.

Johnson Vehikel war eine langweilige 2 Stunden Verfolgungsjagd ohne Erklärungen, warum die First Oder so stark ist nachdem die Hauptbasis vernichtet wurde? 
Ich weiß dass das in irgendwelchen Vorab-Büchern zu Episode 7 geklärt wird, aber warum zum Fick, welcher Kinobesucher liest den scheiß?
Verstehe nicht was sowas soll, das gehört in die kack Filme. 
Ich lass da auch die Argumente nicht gelten, aber aber bei den alten Filmen gab es auch keine Infos, ja gab es nicht aber die Filme sind 40 Jahre alt und dazwischen gab es zig Millionen Ableger 
und 3 Prequels die dem Universum gewisse Regeln auferlegen. Außerdem merkt man dem ersten Film an das die Trilogie eher noch Fantasie von Lucas war und es nach dem Motto ging, wenn der gut läuft dann kommen Sequels, deshalb auch die Hintertür mit Vader. 
Wäre der Teil nämlich gefloppt hätten wir von SW nie wieder was gehört. 
Ganz anders als heutzutage, wo man sicher weiß das eine gewisse Folge von Filmen kommt, alleine schon aufgrund gewisser Vorlagen. 

Gut abseits davon macht Johnson auch das was er in anderen Filmen gemacht hat, er ist radikal mit seinen Figuren und tendiert dazu sich in Logiklöcher zu begeben, die er dann eher mäßig löst oder gar nicht, weil sie keinen Sinn ergeben. Das hat er schon bei Looper gemacht und gleiches gilt dem Dieb auf dem Casino Planeten, Lukes HoloVersion und anderen Logiklöchern. Was die Figuren betrifft kennt er nur extreme, Luke ist nicht nur ein bisschen verbittert, sondern so das er sterben will. General Hux ist nicht nur ein Depp, sondern ein kolossaler noch dazu, Snoke ist nicht ein bisschen überheblich sondern vollkommen und das kann man mit jedem der Charakter so weiterführen. Johnson kennt keine Grautöne, übrigens auch bei anderen Filmen.

Der Unterschied zu Abrams ist das johnson wenigstens versucht hat Elemente zu ändern und zu brechen, leider viel zu radikal und auch mit vielen Logiklöchern innerhalb des universums. Genau die gleichen Fehler die er bei seinen anderen Filmen auch gemacht hat, vor allem looper und dessen endszene will ich hier hervorheben.  Gute Idee der Film, aber er kennt auch nur die Extreme und reitet sich dann in ein Paradoxon das er mehr schlecht als recht auflöst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2018)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Lassen wir Luke mal das Lichtschwert seines Vater über die Klippe werfen... das gibt nen guten Lacher...


Zugegebenermaßen konnte mir die Szene tatsächlich ein Lacher entlocken. Damit hatte ich beim Schauen in der Tat nicht gerechnet. Ob das nun passend war oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. 



bltpgermany schrieb:


> kommt hört mir auf mit EP9... juckt doch Keinen mehr.


Offensichtlich juckt es ja doch einige.  Ich bin kein Star Wars-Fan. Deswegen sehe ich die Sache recht entspannt. Allerdings fand ich auch, dass Episode 8 echt heftige Mängel hatte. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Sequel-Trilogie noch wirklich zu einem würdigen und nachvollziehbaren Ende gebracht werden kann, nachdem Episode 8 etliche Logiklöcher und Fehler hatte.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sogar wenn er oder sie schlussendlich ALLES an Star Wars hassen würde, wäre er oder sie IMMER NOCH ein Fan!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht absolut keinen Sinn. Wer etwas hasst kann nicht gleichzeitig Fan davon sein. Er kann bestenfalls Fan gewesen sein


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat aus Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hass)

_Hass ist ein „intensives Gefühl der Abneigung gegen eine Person oder eine Gruppe von Personen“ (z. B. Fremdenhass, Frauenhass, Judenhass) und kann zu aggressiven Handlungen gegenüber den Hassobjekten führen. Ursache ist meist die Bedrohung oder Kränkung des eigenen Selbstwertgefühls. Hass wird häufig als Gegenteil von Liebe *oder als eine Folge enttäuschter Liebe interpretiert*._

Und jetzt würde ich gerne irgendeinen Star Wars-Hater kennenlernen, der alles, aber wirklich alles an Star Wars hasst _und auch immer gehasst hat_. Das ist dann für mich ein waschechter Hater.

Andere können aufgrund der erfahrenen Enttäuschung zu vollumfänglichen Star Wars Hatern geworden sein, aber da war anfänglich Liebe mit im Spiel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

